# Java Abgabeübungen für Anfänger, brauche HILFE!



## Azga (14. Apr 2014)

Hallo erst einmal!
Ich habe mich gerade aus purer Verzweiflung hier angemeldet und hoffe jemand wird mir weiter helfen auch wenn ich selbst dafür verantwortlich bin.

Folgender Text soll nur mein Problem schildern, warum ich diese bitte habe:

Folgendes Problem.. Ich hab vor zwei Wochen mit dem Info-Studium begonnen muss aber wegen plötzlich auftretenden Problemen (Schimmel, Rohrbruch..) umziehen. Jetzt war ich in den Logik/ Grundlagen Mathe veranstaltungen, aber mir hat bis Samstag die Zeit gefehlt für Java und English! Jetzt hab ich da erst freitag reingeguckt.. weil mir jemand sagt am Montag müssten wir was abgeben als Gruppe. Meiner Gruppe, die ich an dem Tag gefunden habe, habe ich dann gesagt ich zieh mir am Wochenende die Theorie rein und am Montag, helfe ich bei nötigen Problem die noch waren etc. (also paar stunden vor der Abgabe, nochmal zusammen setzen). Jetzt hab ich die zwei tage natürlich gelernt wie sonst was, weil ich zwei Wochen nachholen musst schon, und bei uns gings direkt los. Theorie drin, nur hätte ich nicht gedacht das die Praxis nochmal Erklärung braucht!  Allein schon was ich installieren soll für Packete.. haha.. weiß ich ja nicht, wurde wohl in der Veranstaltung geklärt. ( ich werd da noch alles nachholen! )
Dann heute morgen das große Pech!

Ich hör Wecker nicht, oder hab ihn ausgedrückt? Keine Ahnung, habe einen richtigen lauten wecker, passiert mir sonst nie.. oder ich erinner mich wenigstens ans wach werden! ich hab verpennt! Die Gruppe denkt ich verarsche sie, gibt ohne mich ab! Jetzt hab ich ein riesen Problem.. Denn es sind Prüfungsvorleistunsaufgaben! Wenn ich nicht genug Punkte kriege (von allen aufgaben insgesamt), kann ich das Fach erst in einem Jahr wiederholen! :/ Es ist die erste von insgesamt 5 Abgabeübungen und hatte einfach Java Themen drin, für Leute die sich damit auskennen, so gehe ich davon aus.
Ich bitte wirklich nur in diesem einen Fall um Hilfe besser LÖSUNG für jede einzelne Aufgabe. Wissen muss ich es sowieso und es geht nur um die Prüfungsvorleistun, so dass ich überhaupt an einer Prüfung teilnehmen kann.. und erst dann gibt es Noten, bzw. relevante Punke!! 

1) Betrachten Sie die Deklarationen
int a = 76, b = 37, c;
Nehmen Sie an, dass die folgenden Anweisungen der Reihe nach ausgeführt werden. Welche Werte haben a, b und c nach jeder Anweisung?
c = b % a * 9;
a++;
b--;
c += a + b;
c %= 2 * 5;
c++;
2) Welche impliziten Typkonversionen werden in den folgenden Ausdrücken vorgenommen? Welche Werte haben die Variablen y, i und x nach der Zuweisung? Gehen Sie von folgenden Deklarationen aus:
double x = 23.57, y;
float z = 4.5F;
int i;
short s = 5;
a) y = 2 * z;
b) i = s * 3;
c) x = z/s;
3) Betrachten Sie das folgende Programm. Tragen Sie die Werte ein, welche die
Variablen a bzw. b nach Ausführung der jeweiligen Anweisung haben.
public class assignOps2
{
public static void main(String args[])
{
int a, b;
a = 20;
a -= 4; // a = _______
a = 20;
b = 4;
a += b; // a = _______
b *= a; // b = _______
a %= b + 6; // a = _______
a = 35;
b = 88;
a++; // a = _______
b--; // b = _______
}
}
4) Wodurch unterscheiden sich die Ausdrücke
a = 5
a == 5
5) Die Variable ch sei vom Typ char.
Geben Sie einen logischen Ausdruck an, mit dem Sie testen können, ob ch eine
Dezimalziffer ist.
Stellen Sie fest, ob ch ein großes Y oder ein kleines y ist.
Stellen Sie fest, ob ch ein Vokal (Selbstlaut; a, e, i, o oder u) ist.
6) Die folgenden Deklarationen seien gegeben:
boolean p = true, q = false;
Welche logischen Werte liefern die Ausdrücke
p ^ q
(p & !q) | (q & !p)
(p | !q) & (!p | q)
Geben Sie alle logischen Werte für die Variablen p und q an, welche die Ausdrücke
p & !q false und
p | (p != q) true machen.
Stellen Sie dazu eine Wertetabelle auf.
Sind die folgenden logischen Ausdrücke äquivalent? Falls nicht, geben Sie Werte für p und q an, die zeigen, dass die Ausdrücke nicht äquivalent sind. Stellen Sie auch hier eine Wertetabelle auf.
p != q !(p & q)
p != q (p | q) & !(p & q)
Welchen Wert hat die boolesche Variable bexp nach jeder Zuweisung?
bexp = false != true;
bexp = !false;
7) Die int-Variable x habe den Wert 5. Die folgende Anweisung führt dennoch nicht zu einer Division durch 0. Warum?
if(x != 5 && 1.0 / (x – 5) > 0)
y = 1;
8) Geben Sie für die folgenden bedingten Ausdrücke jeweils eine gleichwertige if-Anweisung an.
boolean odd;
int x, y, value;
a) odd = value % 2 == 1 ? true : false;
b) value = x > y ? x : y;
9) Wandeln Sie die folgende if-Anweisung in einen bedingten Ausdruck um, welcher der Variablen c einen Wert zuweist.
if(a < 2 * b)
c = a;
else
c = b;
10) Ihre Stammdiskothek hat einen Mindestverzehr von 45,-€. Für einen Abend bezahlen Sie also das Maximum aus entweder 45,- € pauschal oder aber 10,- € (Cover Charge) plus 3,50 € pro Getränk, egal, was Sie konsumieren. Der Abend kostet Sie also mindestens 45,- €. Geben Sie einen bedingten Ausdruck an, welcher der Variablen zeche den entsprechenden Betrag zuweist. Die folgenden Deklarationen seien gegeben:
double konsumierteGetraenke, zeche;
11) Nehmen Sie an, dass x, y und val vom Typ int sind. Geben Sie für die folgende Wertzuweisung eine gleichwertige if- Anweisung an.
val = x < y && y != 0 ? 1 : 0;
12) Der Wertebereich für den Datentyp short ist –32768 .. 32767. Welchen Wert weist die folgende Anweisung der short-Variablen n zu?
short n = (short)32768L;
13) Die Zahlendarstellung für float und double verwendet eine feste Zahl von Bits. Daher ist die Repräsentation von Gleitkommazahlen in einem Rechner „grobkörnig“, d.h. es gibt „Löcher“, in denen keine Gleitkommazahlen liegen. Geben Sie das folgende Programm ein und lassen Sie es ablaufen. Sie werden feststellen, dass irgendwann 1+d == 1 gilt. Was sagt dies über die Gleitkomma-zahlen in der Nähe des Wertes 1 aus?
public class fpNumbers
{
public static void main(String args[])
{
int i;
double d = 0.1;
for(i = 1; i <= 20; i++)
{
System.out.println(1.0 + d);
d = d / 10;
}
}
}


----------



## Azga (14. Apr 2014)

Update


----------



## Azga (14. Apr 2014)

Aufgabe 4.

==    ist Vergleichssoperator
und 
=     ist Zuweisungsoperator

Das lässt sich so jetzt schnell von mir sagen, ist doch richtig?

Ist echt eine blöde Situation für mich, und sie wird so auch nicht mehr stattfinden. Ich hoffe dieses mal kann mich noch jemand retten..


----------



## JCODA (14. Apr 2014)

Ich weiß, dass mein Beitrag nicht hilfreich sein wird, aber: 

Du möchtest etwas. Schnell. Am besten gestern. Und du denkst, du findest hier schnell jemand. 

Du wirst sicherlich jemand finden, keine Frage. Aber ob das noch innerhalb der Abgabezeit passiert? 

Vielleicht musst du ein wenig mehr "Anreiz" geben, damit jemand DEINE Arbeit macht. 

Viel Erfolg bei deiner weiteren Suche.


----------



## Fab1 (14. Apr 2014)

Hi,

Aufg. 4 stimmt so ja.

Ich weiß nicht wie weit du jetzt schon bist, aber die meisten Aufgaben kann man relativ leicht durc ausprobieren lösen. Wenn du eclipse oder eine andere IDE hast, solltest du dir vielleicht mal den Debugger anschauen, da sieht man welchen Wert eine Variable hat, des Weiteren sieht man auch die Zwischenschritte.


Ich weiß nicht was du unter Packete verstehst, aber ich sehe nicht das du hierfür irgendwas zusätzlich installieren musst. Verstehst du unter Packete allerdings sowas wie "Eclipse" o.ä. dann würde ich das auf alle Fälle machen, da es einiges an Arbeit erspart.

Viel Erfolg, hast ja noch paar Stunden.


----------



## Azga (14. Apr 2014)

JCODA hat gesagt.:


> Ich weiß, dass mein Beitrag nicht hilfreich sein wird, aber:
> 
> Du möchtest etwas. Schnell. Am besten gestern. Und du denkst, du findest hier schnell jemand.
> 
> ...



Ok ja das stimmt, aber leider bleibt mir jetzt auch keine andere Wahl mehr. Ich wurde ja heute morgen selbst vor den Kopf gestutzt! Wie würde man denn deiner Meinung nach mehr "Anreiz" verschaffen? Belohnung 50 Euro? Die wären es mir sogar wert gewesen! 

Übrigens, die Gruppe hat mich doch mit drauf geschrieben, aber auch nur weil ich Ihnen gezeigt habe das ich die Theorie wirklich durch gegangen bin, da ich alles mit eingenen Worten aufgeschrieben habe.. war nur glück das ich beim rumlaufen jemanden gefunden habe aus meiner Übungsgruppe, denn ich kenne, da wie gesagt ich ersti bin und bei den ersten Veranstaltungen nicht dabei sein konnte..
Wie hilfsbereit die Generation heutzutage ist... und wie nett und freundlich doch alle.. .

Naja, jetzt hab ich durch Ostern eine Woche frei, eben auch erst erfahren. Bzw. 2 Tag bei uns fallen eigentlich nur aus. In der Zeit werde ich aber alles nachholen können und dieses Forum für weiter Fragen nutzen die sich mir während dem lernen stellen! 

Danke an alle, die geholfen haben oder es versucht haben ))
Sieht wohl so aus als ob ich heute doch einen guten Tag erwischt habe.


----------



## Azga (14. Apr 2014)

Fab1 hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> Aufg. 4 stimmt so ja.
> 
> ...




Hey vielleicht kannst du mir ja da weiterhelfen.
Also für unsere Übungen wurde für Anfänger der Java Doctor (oder so ähnlich) empfohlen. Alle meine Kommilitonen/innen aber sagen hol dir lieber direkt eclipse. Was ist deiner Meinung nach denn besser? Ich habe mir Eclipse runter geladen und ein JDK Packet. Ich kann Java auch aufrufen, aber von der Praxis weiß ich noch nicht viel, deswegen kann ich nicht sagen ob ich das richtige Packet z.B. installiert habe. 

1 Falls eclipse von dir auch empfohlen wird, kannst du mir vielleicht sagen wo ich es runterladen sollte und welche Packete ich in meinem Rahmen vorerst nur brauchen sollte?

2 Falls Java Doc oder andere, wo sollte ich diese runterladen? Werden noch andere dl`s gebraucht?

Bisher hatten wir folgende Themen:
Das Java System (knapp gehalten)
Grundelemente von Java
Operatoren und Ausdrücke (knapp gehalten)
Anweisungen 

Zum Beispiel konnte ich in den Folien wo wir bisher angelangt sind nirgends die Erklärung bzw. Bedeutung von ++ oder -- finden. Nur, dass sie im Zusammenhang mit der Inkrement / Dekrement (post oder Prä) steht. Was auch immer das wieder sein soll. Muss ich mir die Woche noch zusammen suchen und anschauen.. Hoffe die Überschriften geben dir genug Einblick so das du erahnen kannst, was für mich vllt relevant ist. Nächste Woche frag ich auch nochmal meinen Prof. in der Übung, hab jetzt das stressigste hinter mir  .


----------



## Machareder (14. Apr 2014)

ich würde dir eclipse raten https://www.eclipse.org/downloads/


----------



## Fab1 (14. Apr 2014)

Wahrscheinlich meinst du den hier: DrJava hab ich allerdings noch nie benutzt.
Für Eclipse siehe Link von Machareder wobei der Standard Client locker reichen würde.

Wenn ihr an der HS/Uni auch DrJava benutzen müsst und du damit praktische Arbeiten abgeben musst die benotet werden, dann würde ich auch privat erstmal DrJava nutzen. Somit wärs natürlich wichtig, das du mit der empfohlenen IDE umgehen kannst.

Ist dies nicht der Fall, dann würde ich zu eclipse raten, da eclipse in vielen Softwarefirmen benutzt wird und eben sehr kompatibel ist, auch was andere Programmiersprachen angeht.



> Wie hilfsbereit die Generation heutzutage ist... und wie nett und freundlich doch alle.. .


Natürlich ist das nicht nett und auch nicht hilfsbereit, allerdings ist die brutale Realität, dass immer sehr viele Leute herkommen, die ganz schnell irgendwas brauchen. Und die Geschichten sind oft sehr fantasierreich. Es gibt hier auch einen tollen Beitrag dazu.  http://www.java-forum.org/hausaufga...eim-erschleichen-loesungen-fuer-aufgaben.html

Selbstmanagement ist das wichtigste im Studium.


----------

